# Let's talk about Rose fragrances



## Skatergirl46 (May 20, 2014)

I love the aroma of roses and I want to know what everyone's favorite rose scent is. Let's skip the absolutes since I'm not independently wealthy  

When I was a kid my mom had this cream that had the scent of roses. It was in a little jar that was shaped like a rose and it smelled lovely. I'd like to make some soap with a similar scent. I purchased some of NG's Fresh Cut Roses and will try that one first. Looking for recommendations for others.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 20, 2014)

I use Fresh Cut Roses from Nature's Garden.   I'm not a floral person but it sellls really well for me.  I also mix it with Honeysuckle and it sells too.  It's the only one I've tried/used as I only started making it because of customer requests.


----------



## jules92207 (May 20, 2014)

I recently made a batch with Fresh Cut Roses by WSP. Siezed like there was no tomorrow but that was before I learned to put the FO in with the oils before my lye water. It smells nice, good rose scent with a green hue. 

Its the first one I've tried though so in my research I have heard rave reviews from other ones as well so there could be better ones out there. I've read the NG one is really good as well as SC's True Rose.


----------



## seven (May 20, 2014)

i'm using fresh cut roses from SOS and big tree (non US supplier). both are okay, moved a bit but manageable with full water. actually, i am pretty happy with them coz most florals often give me headache with instant trace, ricing, etc.
a few weeks back i combined fresh cut roses with a milk FO for a gm soap: rose milk 

if taking the EO way, rose geranium is my face since i def cannot afford rose otto and the likes. i actually like the smell better than straightforward rose. 

personally, i aint crazy about rose, it's just that it's such a big hit with the ladies, my mom's friends, etc..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2014)

I like English tea rose by WSP, its nice and delicate. I use it for my light body lotion. It is well behaved for me in CP but it does fade a bit so use more then normal.

My absolute favorite rose though is burgundy rose by NG. It has a nice fresh rose scent along with a fruity merlot note, its lovely.


----------



## IrishLass (May 20, 2014)

I have 3 favorite rose scents:

-True Rose from SweetCakes (very slight A, no D). Smells just like a real tea rose.

-Rosemilk from Soapalooza (smells like an incredibly lovely, delicious _creamy _rose. I haven't soaped it yet, but I use it in lotions and it's _awesome, awesome, awesome_. I love it!)

-Yellow Rose of Texas from Soapalooza (they only offer it in bulk quantities now [rats!], but it's a very realistic, awesome-smelling rose scent. It's sweeter than SweetCakes True Rose, but no less realistic in the least. Soaps great, too- no A and no D.


 IrishLass


----------



## Ruthie (May 20, 2014)

My fav is Rose Petals from Lebermuth.  Bought it in a co-op over 10 years ago and it is still good!


----------



## cmzaha (May 20, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I have 3 favorite rose scents:
> 
> -True Rose from SweetCakes (very slight A, no D). Smells just like a real tea rose.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info Irish Lass on Rosemilk for Soapalooza. I love the Attar of Rose from Soapalooza and will try the Rosemilk when I order next


----------



## tomara (May 20, 2014)

I love Rose Bouquet from Peak. I want to try Rosemilk from Soapalooza too


----------



## Moody Glenn (May 20, 2014)

Hello! I use "Victorian Rose" from Nature's Garden but also add a small percentage of "Atomic Fireball Cinnamon FO" from Aroma Haven and "Champagne FO" from Brambleberry. The skin-safe cinnamon gives the rose a warm but spicy scent while the champagne gives it a fizzy tang. In fact, I give a lot of my scents a shot of Champagne to give everything a fizzy jolt. Hard to explain but this combo gives a heady, fresh, sun-warm rose aroma.  Be forewarned though - being a floral (with an added spice) you have to pour at a light trace for it can seize if you wait to long to pour. Mix it fast and pour. It sure makes a great fragrance for the soap.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (May 20, 2014)

Wow, there are more choices than I thought. This should be fun!   Thank you for your recommendations!



jules92207 said:


> I recently made a batch with Fresh Cut Roses by WSP. Siezed like there was no tomorrow but that was before I learned to put the FO in with the oils before my lye water.



Interesting. How dramatic was the difference between the method you described above and just putting the FO in at trace? A lot of the fragrance oils that I like tend to accelerate. If there is a method that would give me more working time with CP that would be great.


----------



## jules92207 (May 20, 2014)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Interesting. How dramatic was the difference between the method you described above and just putting the FO in at trace? A lot of the fragrance oils that I like tend to accelerate. If there is a method that would give me more working time with CP that would be great.



It is amazing the difference. I don't bother soaping any other way anymore, it is so much smoother. So many saved batches!


----------



## Candybee (May 21, 2014)

I've used a few rose FOs until I came across MW's Gypsy Rose. Now I use that with a bit of geranium EO. Best smelling rose soap I every made. The Gypsy Rose soaps like a dream with no A&D. Now my rose soap sells really fast. Have to make some more this week.

Soapalooza's Rose Milk is also on my list to try out. I love the old fashioned rosemilk scented soaps and lotions that were so popular when I was growing up.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (May 21, 2014)

Candybee said:


> I've used a few rose FOs until I came across MW's Gypsy Rose. Now I use that with a bit of geranium EO. Best smelling rose soap I every made. The Gypsy Rose soaps like a dream with no A&D. Now my rose soap sells really fast. Have to make some more this week.
> 
> Soapalooza's Rose Milk is also on my list to try out. I love the old fashioned rosemilk scented soaps and lotions that were so popular when I was growing up.



What does "MW" stand for?


----------



## seven (May 21, 2014)

Skatergirl46 said:


> What does "MW" stand for?



moonworks, i believe


----------



## Candybee (May 21, 2014)

Yes its Moonworks.

Just checked my soaping notes and found that Gypsy Rose does accelerate but I did have time to to do a tri-color swirl. I mix my colors first then add my fragrance last before pouring the soap into the mold. You have to work a bit faster but I still got a lovely soap.


----------



## Jerry S (May 21, 2014)

Moody Glenn, I really like the way you experimented with those different scents adding them to your "Victorian Rose" from Nature's Garden and then coming up with what you call a heady, fresh, sun-warm rose aroma. I just received "True Rose" from Sweet Cakes and can't wait to try it since I really like rose fragrances but have never used them before. I'll have to explore using other scents with some base rose scents as you did and see what I come up with...But, this is really a great thread on Rose scents and the pros in here have some great recommendations.


----------



## Jerry S (May 21, 2014)

Beautiful bars Candybee...nice job..


----------



## jade-15 (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry if this is already asked & answered on another thread (couldn't find it with my quick search though)... But how do you find the staying power of these rose FOs?
I have Sweetcakes true rose, and have not yet soaped with it... I'm wondering if it needs an anchor, or fades quickly or if it sticks around nicely?

Oops... I still had a few threads from my search unread, and the answer was in the first few posts!!
Guess that'll teach me for trying to do quick searching/reading whilst tired...


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 8, 2014)

I regret opening this thread.


----------



## Aline (Sep 8, 2014)

I have over 16 different rose FOs (yikes) from NG, BB, WSP, SC, SOS, Soap Supplies, and Perfumers Apprentice and I think my favorites are the SC True Rose and WSP Tea Rose. But I blend 8 of them to create a scent that is to my nose better than any one on it's own (and I add a few drops of Rose Absolute which gives depth). 
The ones I did not like are BB's English Rose, WSP's Fresh Cut Roses and a bunch of SOS ones that all smelled equally yucky (including Desert Rose). SOS has a ton of rose FOs and the only ones I liked were Summertime Rose and Rose.


----------



## green soap (Sep 8, 2014)

I have used rose petal from Camden grey (No idea if it is the same as L).  

No acceleration at all, and very little discoloration.  Reasonable scent retention.  On its own it is a little 'grandmotherly' so i blend it in different ways.

The other one from CG I have tried is wild rose.  Very nice, a bit more edgy and herbal.  No A or D that I remember.


----------

